# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Shelving for 3-D Artwork

## makeboxes

Hello - 
I am interested in purchasing wire shelving to store three dimensional artwork, primarily ceramics and glass. I'd like wire over solid metal for a couple of reasons - this is a temporary solution that will have to be knocked down and moved when renovations to our vault take place; I like having the option to convert the units to movable ones by simply installing casters; and I like the ventilation and visibility afforded by wire shelving. Additionally, the area where these are going is only accessible by ladder, (don't ask!) so the shelving parts have to be fairly light and easy to carry. I have a number of questions:
What is the best finish? I have looked at McMaster-Carr zinc-plated steel and chrome-plated steel - is one of these preferable? Something else?Any recommendations for vendors? I want good quality units that are easy to adjust and knock down (not literally!), but we are not made of money.What do you recommend for decking/padding material? Volara, foam board, anything else? Some of the artwork will be fairly heavy. I will construct storage mounts for anything that is unstable.
Many thanks,
Anne Lane
Fine Art Museum, Western Carolina University

----------

